# EPC Light?!? - HELP



## VDubleu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys so here is my story. Just yesterday I drove about an hour away to pick a friend up, and on my way back about 30 mins from home my gas light came on so I pulled over to the next gas station to get some gas, well and behold gas at this Mobil station was $4.50 a gallon, and at home is a little cheaper, so I only put in $10 worth to get me home to fill up there, (call it cheap or whatever but this isn't the issue). So I get in the car, about to start it and as I start it the car hesitated to start, almost as if It didn't have gas? But started and my EPC light came on.....So I pulled off to the side and parked, turned the car off and looked under the hood, didn't see anything different, started it again, it did the same thing...So I tried to pull onto the road and see if I could get home, BUT when I went to give it gas, there was NO response whatsoever.. no increase in RPM's at all when I gave it gas. So I parked again (yes the car would move but had no more acceleration or speed other than what its normal gear pull is...idk how to word that but yeah) so again I turned the car off, let it sit for 5 or 6 minutes, hoped it wouldn't do it again, started it and it didn't do it this time, and the EPC light was gone.....and never came on again for the day...Not an expert so I just wanted to see if anyone else encountered the same issue and if it's something that needs to be fixed or what the deal is....sorry if it wasn't very clear but if you've been through the same thing for the most part should understand what I mean, but if theres any other questions please just reply saying so, I just really don't know what it was and if theres something that needs to be fixed or what, so please let me know guys! thanks - also this is for the B5 2.7T Audi S4. Year of my car is a 2000. Thanks again in advance guys


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

Have you tried to put a scanner on it, maybe it's got a code.


----------

